

Ruby vs. Python - A n00b's perspective (part 5) - ajwinn
http://futurefun.tumblr.com/post/33181045992/ruby-vs-python-part-5

======
cremno
>Having to write out IO::SEEK_SET in Ruby really bothers me

You don't have to. The 2nd argument is optional and defaults to IO::SEEK_SET.
(Source: <http://www.ruby-doc.org/core-1.9.3/IO.html#method-i-seek>)

------
lukeck
This series of posts has been really interesting. At first I was dismissive
and found myself disagreeing with a lot of the assessments but the
explanations of why one language's approach is better from a beginner's
perspective can tell us much about better ways to teach programming.

